# System reserved partition created itself on the HDD instead of the SSD!Please help me!



## HiTech_32 (May 3, 2018)

Hi all,

I have one problem!

I deleted all of the partitions of my laptop's HDD and SSD while installing Win 10 last time,and when I recreated the partitions , the System reserved partition created itself on the HDD instead of the SSD!And I always install the OS on the SSD!

How do I fix this?

Please help me!
Thanks to all in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2018)

can you remove any other drives/disk's other than the OS drive? thats what i make a rule of doing when installing windows, as it always seems to be the cause of some problem or another.

If you have a drive you want Windows installed on, leave that one installed, and remove the power,/data from any other drives until install is complete.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 3, 2018)

You know it is a laptop,and it has one SSD and one HDD,I always install the OS to the SSD,but I don't know how to disconnect the HDD while installing the OS to the SSD.

I have installed the Win OS for many times without with the both drives connected without problem! I really don't know why this happened.


----------



## Jetster (May 3, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> You know it is a laptop,and it has one SSD and one HDD,I always install the OS to the SSD,but I don't know how to disconnect the HDD while installing the OS to the SSD.
> 
> I have installed the Win OS for many times without with the both drives connected without problem! I really don't know why this happened.




You physically take the HDD out. After you install the OS on the SSD then put it back

The other way to fix it is do a repair with the second drive out. While you have it out format it and get rid of the extra partitions. You can use the DISKPART command

It does this because of Windows


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 3, 2018)

Jetster said:


> You take it out. After you install the OS on the SSD then put it back



I can't open it,and my warranty will void if I open it.

Is there some another way for fixing that issue?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I can't open it,and my warranty will void if I open it.



Do you live in the US?


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 3, 2018)

No


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> No



your going to have trouble if you cant either disable, or remove that drive .....maybe if you can somehow disable it in the bios?  other than taking it out, or unplugging it, im at a loss, as the resolution will be dependent on your specific machine.

sorry im drawing a blank. (which isnt a big change for me, luckily)


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> No



http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3697660/system-reserved-partition-creates-hdd-ssd.html


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 3, 2018)

Ok,I'll try to fix it somehow


----------



## Jetster (May 3, 2018)

Then just leave it


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 3, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Then just leave it


Yes


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

https://www.sevenforums.com/install...em-reserved-partition-hdd-recreating-ssd.html


----------



## Solaris17 (May 3, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> I can't open it,and my warranty will void if I open it.
> 
> Is there some another way for fixing that issue?



Yes actually, Other then what has already been said you should disconnect the drive if it contains important data to keep it unmodified.

In your situation there are 2 alternatives that work to prevent this.

1: without opening it go into the BIOS and disable the SATA port for the drive(s) you dont want your OS on so they dont show up in the partition tool. (when formatting)

2: when installing if no data is important or you plan on doing a full wipe. click DELETE on all partitions on ALL drives (destroys all data) then ONLY SELECT the drive you want to install windows too. The partition cannot be created on a drive with no file system so the second HDD will not be touched.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 3, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Yes actually, Other then what has already been said you should disconnect the drive if it contains important data to keep it unmodified.
> 
> In your situation there are 2 alternatives that work to prevent this.
> 
> ...




I made it! Many thanks to all of you!

Now the System reserved partition is on the SSD!

Thank you again!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2018)

HiTech_32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have one problem!
> 
> ...


Reinstall Windows without any other drives plugged in. Kind of an lesser-known general rule when doing an OS install in a system with more than one HDD/SSD. The system partition cannot be removed and keep the OS functional. Delete the partition, resize the partition that was resized without your permission to get the lost space back and the unplug *all* other drives while you reinstall Windows. After the installation is complete plug them all back in. Make sure the system power is off when doing all of this plugging/unplugging.


----------



## HiTech_32 (May 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Reinstall Windows without any other drives plugged in. Kind of an lesser-known general rule when doing an OS install in a system with more than one HDD/SSD. The system partition cannot be removed and keep the OS functional. Delete the partition, resize the partition that was resized without your permission to get the lost space back and the unplug *all* other drives while you reinstall Windows. After the installation is complete plug them all back in. Make sure the system power is off when doing all of this plugging/unplugging.



Yes, I deleted the partitions on the SSD and HDD,and then firstly created partition on the SSD which automatically created the System Reserved,partition on the SSD,then I created a partition on the HDD.

I would like to thank to all of you for helping me !


----------



## amit_talkin (May 3, 2018)

Yo,

get into recovery, get command prompt and do following, no need of reinstall.

`bcdboot.exe C:\Windows /s C:`

where C is your OS partition.
Now following is optional, if needed.

`bootsect /nt60 C:`

at last, make sure your partition is set as active.
Now you can set Your SSD as primary boot device and it will boot from it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2018)

amit_talkin said:


> Yo,
> 
> get into recovery, get command prompt and do following, no need of reinstall.
> 
> ...


Or you could do this ^. I think the OP indicated the problem has been solved, so it's all good.


----------

